# Server Migration early AM tomorrow



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 20, 2020)

At around 0400 EDT tomorrow, my host will be migrating the sites on my server. They performed a test the other day and it all looked good as far as the PB and other sites hosted.

There's probably not a lot of traffic at that hour but be prepared that a post or two might be lost if you're posting in the wee hours of the morning. I know that those of you on the opposite side of the planet will be wide awake so maybe this is more important news for you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ZackF (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for all you do Rich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Berean (Mar 20, 2020)

Joshua said:


> Will we be required socially to distance during this time?



Only if the smell of your cologne becomes overpowering.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BGF (Mar 20, 2020)

I read the post title as Severe Migraine... Let’s hope not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks like we are back now with only the couple of threads posted earlier when we clearly had a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

It is working for me. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 21, 2020)

I oppose mass migration. I want to keep my servers American.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, so much for migration. I was trying to migrate to a different hosting manager to save about $15 per month (I thought it was going to be more of a savings). cPanel upped their licensing fees and I initially thought it was going to be more substantial. I had already scheduled the migration but was rethinking it even before it happened.

I could have sworn things looked OK on the test servers but as soon as things went live, we lost a ton of posts. Not sure if the database was corrupted but I spent a couple of hours trying to see if re-indexing the threads was the issue. I ended up giving up and just telling them to put the IP back on the original server so that only posts from 4 am to about 12:30 pm were lost.

Better that sitatuoin than losing about 1M posts over several years. Thsi board is a wealth of good Reformed information and it would have been too much to lose. 

I'm sticking with cPanel.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 21, 2020)

It would be a shame to lose the archive of materials that is for sure.


Semper Fidelis said:


> .
> 
> Better that sitatuoin than losing about 1M posts over several years. Thsi board is a wealth of good Reformed information and it would have been too much to lose.
> 
> I'm sticking with cPanel.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Mar 21, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Well, so much for migration. I was trying to migrate to a different hosting manager to save about $15 per month (I thought it was going to be more of a savings). cPanel upped their licensing fees and I initially thought it was going to be more substantial. I had already scheduled the migration but was rethinking it even before it happened.
> 
> I could have sworn things looked OK on the test servers but as soon as things went live, we lost a ton of posts. Not sure if the database was corrupted but I spent a couple of hours trying to see if re-indexing the threads was the issue. I ended up giving up and just telling them to put the IP back on the original server so that only posts from 4 am to about 12:30 pm were lost.
> 
> ...


Whew!!


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 21, 2020)

Best laid plans of mods and men...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 21, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> There's probably not a lot of traffic at that hour



I was up as usual and I hadn't read your post. Now I understand. 

Thanks,


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ed Walsh said:


> I was up as usual and I hadn't read your post. Now I understand.
> 
> Thanks,



All that we likely lost was puns by our resident New Zealander.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Mar 21, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> All that we likely lost was puns by our resident New Zealander.



Hey, I thought there was a worthless post by @ZackF and I said something stupid as well. Let's be a little more charitable please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 22, 2020)

We didn't lose those chicken sandwich posts, did we?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 22, 2020)

RPEphesian said:


> All that we likely lost was puns by our resident New Zealander.


There is more than one New Zealander on the board for the record


----------

